# Humble Mac, Sephora, Macy haul



## ElvenEyes (Jan 7, 2011)

Today I had my first visit to a MAC area in Macys (not very helpful) and then found a MAC store in the mall (so much fun, found out I am a NW15, chatted and learned a lot!), and quick visit to Sephora.  Just a few things, but it was great to see the colours in real life rather than just online and to find out I have been doing a fantastic job picking colours out for myself via the internet shop.  But I found more goodies, of course!  And here is my humble, but happy haul!


----------



## megan92 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice haul!!  I wish there was a MAC counter/store around here...I have only a few MAC items which I've bought online and I always have to go by swatches and my guesswork lol -sigh-


----------



## rjsmom84 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great haul! which lipsticks did you get?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 7, 2011)

From left to right: Creme de la Femme, Sweetie and Lustering. 

  	It was really cool to talk to the MAC pros because they were just excited about their products and the colours. The woman had on the peacock collection and looked gorgeous.  They were all helpful and telling me the differences between the various lipstick/gloss lines. I just really appreciated the enthusiasm as opposed to a very lukewarm reception by the saleslady at Macy's. I will stick to the MAC store and online buying!


----------



## panther27 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice haul!I'm in MA too,I go to the the Macys counter in Holyoke MA,is this the one you went to?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi fellow MA MAC fiend!  lol  I go to the Burlington Mall.  Both hubby and I grew up in Bedford, but now live further out, so it is a good 40 minute drive or more. But worth it if you plan well and get a bunch of shopping done at one time.  They have MAC in Macy's Nordstrom, Lord and Taylors, Sears (I think) and the MAC store, so lots to choose from, but the MAC store was the most informative and positive atmosphere.  I am sure I will be going back!


----------



## singer92286 (Jan 7, 2011)

Fantastic haul!! LOVE all those eye shadow colors


----------



## natashaish (Feb 12, 2011)

nice haul!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 12, 2011)

Love everything, especially the lippies, of course!  What eyeshadows did you get?


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 14, 2011)

Great Haul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You picked up some great items.


----------

